# WinCC flexible + PLCSIM



## Florian_Niedermaier (20 Januar 2007)

Auf was muss ich alles achten, wenn ich mein S7 Programm zusammen mit meiner WinCC flexible Bedienoberfläche mit PLC SIM im SIMATIC Manager testen will?

Eine MPI Verbindung habe ich konfiguriert, nur reagiert meine RT nicht, wenn ich im PLC SIM die Aus-/Eingänge verändere.


----------



## MW (20 Januar 2007)

Was mir da jetzt einfällt wäre:

- In Wincc flex die verbindung projektieren (hast du ja erledigt) mit  richtiger CPU adresse und Steckplatz
- S7 Online schnittstelle auf MPI (oder auch PC Adapter(Auto))


Zur überprüfung ob du überhaupt eine Verbindung hin bekommst, kannst du dir in WinCC flex die Systemmeldungen anzeigen lassen, die kann man glaub ich in den Meldeeinstellungen einstellen


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Januar 2007)

Als erstes PLCsim starten, danach erst die Runtime.
Andersherum bekomme ich bei mir auch keine Verbindung hin.


----------



## Florian_Niedermaier (25 Januar 2007)

Ich hab denk ich alles richtig konfiguriert.
- In NetPro ist die MPI Verbindung der CPU 317-2 mit der CP 5611 der RT verbunden
- In WinCC flexible wird eine MPI Verbindung angezeigt und ich kann die Symbole importieren
- Bei den PG/PC Schnittstellenhab ich auf CP5611(MPI) umgestellt

Dann hab ich PLCSim gestartet und anschließen meine RT. Wenn ich jetzt jedoch meine Merkerbytes veränder, auf die meine Visualisierung verlinkt ist passiert nichts. Habt ihr noch was, was ich vergessen habe einzustellen?

Welche Meldung muss ich anzeigen lassen, um den Verbindungsaufbau bestätigt zu bekommen?


----------



## Kai (25 Januar 2007)

Probier mal die Einstellungen von ProTool:

Verbindung von ProTool/Pro Runtime V6.0 mit PLCSIM V5.0 SP1 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Volkmer (26 Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Hast du die Hardware-Konfiguration nach dem Starten von PLCSIM auch übertragen?

Falls es an der eingestellten Programmierschnittstelle CP5611 liegen sollte, wähle doch einfach einen Standard-RS232-MPI-Adapter aus.

Für die Simlation macht das keinen Unterschied. Bei mir klappt die Simulation mittels PLCSim und WinCC flex RT immer problemlos.

Gruß
Volkmer


----------



## Waelder (31 Januar 2007)

*Nachgefragt...*

Ich Projektiere in WCFL2005 einen PC Arbeitsplatz als Runtime mit Ethernetanbindung an eine  CP343-1 . So nun möchte ich für die Runtime die SPS Simulieren mit PLCSIM.. Geht nicht oder ??

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MW (5 Februar 2007)

Waelder schrieb:


> Ich Projektiere in WCFL2005 einen PC Arbeitsplatz als Runtime mit Ethernetanbindung an eine CP343-1 . So nun möchte ich für die Runtime die SPS Simulieren mit PLCSIM.. Geht nicht oder ??
> 
> Grüsse Micha


 
Ich glaube das geht nicht, soweit ich weiss kann PLCSIM nicht mit
Ethernet arbeiten. 

(War zumindest mal so)


----------



## Volkmer (5 Februar 2007)

*Geht nicht*

Ich habe es auch getestet!
Eine Simulation scheint mit einer projektierten Ethernet-Verbindung, PLCSIm und der Runtime von WinCCflex nicht möglich!
Gruß
Volkmer


----------



## Florian_Niedermaier (1 März 2007)

Also mit Ethernet geht es definitiv nicht. Hab ich auch beim A&D Support nochmals nachgefragt.
Mein Problem Momentan is, dass im NetPro die Verbindung ordentlich konfiguriert ist und auch im WInCC flexible angezeigt wird. Jedoch ist sie hier eine Softbus- Verbindung. Was muss ich denn jetzt umstellen, dass hier meine CP5611 angezeigt wird und eine MPI Verbindung existiert, so dass ich mit PLC SIM testen kann?


----------



## TobiasM (1 März 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

schon mal mit ACCONTROL versucht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist die Ethernet-Kommunikation die Stärke der Simulation, hat praktisch eine "eingebaute" CP.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11857

Tobi


----------



## Jo (1 März 2007)

für diese Zwecke habe ich einen Rechner im Netzwerk mit ACCONtrol S7. Wenn ich viel beim Testen bin, kommt ACCONtrol in den Autostart und die "Ethernet-CPU" steht immer zur Verfügung. ACCONtrol vergisst bei Netz-Aus das Programm nicht. Ich habe damit allerdings bisher nur Ethernet-Kopplung mit 31x-2PN/DP simuliert, nicht mit CP.
mfG. Jo


----------



## Frustrated (9 März 2007)

Wenn man die Verbindung in der Flex auf die IP vom Rechner mit der Accontrol einstellt - dann klappt das. Allerdings muß das Umfeld vom Ethernet dann auch stimmen - die Geräte mit MAC angeldet sein und vorzugsweise eine feste IP zugewiesen bekommen. 

Was man mit dem PLCSIM anfangen kann - kaum gescheites.


----------



## Bender (9 März 2007)

Mahlzeit,

sconmal drüber nachgedacht, dass PLC-SIM und Flex RT auf ein und dem selben System laufen??
Falls dies der Fall ist, dann muß man den Zugangspunkt in der PG/PC-Schnittstelle auch auf intern/local stellen...
Anonsten hab ich es bisher auch nur mit MPI hinbekommen.
Hast du in PLC-SIM die richtige MPI-Adresse verwendet, zu der auch die FlexRT kommunizieren soll???

Gruß zum Fuß


----------



## Florian_Niedermaier (19 März 2007)

Hab meinen Fehler jetzt gefunden:
Man muss in NetPro bei der SIMATIC PC-Station den Hacken bei "S7RTM installiert" wegmachen. Sonst bekommt man nur eine Softbusverbindung die tut nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Florian_Niedermaier (18 August 2010)

Um für ein kleines Update zu sorgen:
Seit der PLCSim Version 5.4 funktionieren auch Ethernetverbindungen!


----------



## santero (26 August 2010)

Mahlzeit,

Also über eine ethernet verbindung simulieren geht definitiv nicht meint ihr.hatte nähmlich heute das gleiche problem und dachte das liegt an der Verbindung oder meinen einstellungen.


----------



## santero (27 August 2010)

Falls es jmd interessiert.Habe heute bei siemens angerufen.Um Ethernet verbindungen zu simuleiren braucht man PLCSIM V5.4  SP4.also ahbe jetzt eine PC runtime über ethernet mit plcsim verbunden gekriegt.obs jetzt auch mit servern und allem pi pa po geht weiss ich nicht


----------

